# R.I.P freckles and Cappy



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

rest in peace my beautiful boys miss you heaps
cappy (mon capiton) my first pony ever and the most perfect school master no one ver told him he was 35 as far as he was concerned he was 4!!

Freckles (dr spot or spot on) best showjumper would jump anything and the most awesome games pony once again no one told him he was 25!!


miss you guys heaps
rest in peace 

Cappy L freckles R


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

mI so sorry for your loss!! I know how much it hurts to loose a horse, they're your best friend. Both are very beautiful.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Run free in the big pasture in the sky boys...and say hi to Star for me!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

thanx heaps they were both my baby boys 
cappy was the best ever he was the most perfect first pony!!! but ihave to say he did not no he was 35 if it wqas warm he would love to gallop around the paddock with everyone else!!! he was soo cheeky!!!! 
the best memories i have with him are when me and my sister used to get on our bombproof ponies with nothing on no helmet no bridle no saddle nothing!! and giv them a kick and off we would go!! :lol: they would take us around the track and back up to the fence they were awesome!!! 

freckles was awesome for games he would do flying starts awesome to vault off we used to lean off him and scoop sand off the ground in the arena!!! he just loved and could do a jumpoff course in his sleep 

but i eventually grew out of both of them and they went up north to kerikeri were they lived out their days teacheing to little kids to ride they loved it!! 
cappy was put to sleep due to stomach cancer (the rat poison he ate 10 years ago finally caught up to him) and freckles was put to sleep due to a foot olcer he was allergic to penicillian and couldnt take it so he eventually got worse and wotrse not able to stand the pain so he was put to sleep so he wouldnt suffer!!
i miss both my boys 
this me and cappies first ode he was cheeky that day he deff taught you how to ride he popped out of the arena and i mised a jump in the xc and did my sj course backwards!! 








i was only 6!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

They look gorgeuos!

R.I.P cuties!


----------

